# Vintage Halloween Party



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I love love LOVE the vintage themed parties. They are so fun. It also provides that nostalgia as well. Can't go wrong with this theme! Good luck!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Love this idea! Post pics afterwards!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I know you can order reproduction Beistle cardboard cut-outs from the Beistle company and they don't cost very much. They always look nostalgic.


----------

